# Duck Commander Wake Maker??



## buddy48 (Oct 16, 2010)

I won one of these at a DU banquet Thursday night. Anyone ever use one of these? How well do they work and are they very difficult to set up?


----------



## wingding (Oct 16, 2010)

What does it look like?


----------



## buddy48 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are a few links:

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-FMC1

http://www.wakemakerducks.com/index.html

Seems like it would work. I can't imagine I would ever pay $300 for it though.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2010)

Works best in local hometown park ponds with a case of wonder bread!


----------



## buddy48 (Oct 19, 2010)

So your saying it doesn't work then huh? You wanna buy it? 




MudDucker said:


> Works best in local hometown park ponds with a case of wonder bread!


----------



## Jaker (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like a pain in the but, 30minute setup is what they say, and you have to use a car battery, so if you were hunting out of the boat, maybe, or could get a boat or atv close enough to drop off a battery. I think it looks pretty realistic on tv, but don't know that the effort to set it up would be worth it.


----------



## buddy48 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jaker said:


> Looks like a pain in the but, 30minute setup is what they say, and you have to use a car battery, so if you were hunting out of the boat, maybe, or could get a boat or atv close enough to drop off a battery. I think it looks pretty realistic on tv, but don't know that the effort to set it up would be worth it.



Thanks for the input. I usually dont hunt where it would be practical to tote in a car battery, but then again where I hunt I usually dont need anything like this. But, I been thinking about going up to the lake to do some hunting on some big water and this just might do the trick. I have never hunted big water like a reservoir...I only live 20 minutes from Clarks Hill...


----------



## bigdharris (Oct 20, 2010)

i will give you 150 $ for it lol


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2010)

buddy48 said:


> So your saying it doesn't work then huh? You wanna buy it?



No thanks, most of our local parks have aerators to keep the water moving.  Besides, I have a gallon bucket filled with cement, a bungee strap, a decoy and a string.  It takes 3 minutes to set up and requires no batteries.


----------



## meckardt (Oct 20, 2010)

We have used it on the river and it looks realistic. We just have a stand that attaches the battery to the tree. We can leave it out though so we don't have to pick it up every day, just turn it on. The cords and wires stay at the bottom so a dog won't get tangled in them. Im not going to go out and buy one but if one of my buddies wants to bring and use it Im down. It definatley looks real though. 

A few guys in the club have actually have rigged up something that looks like this and will move over a 100 decoys .... Can't say how they did it but its pretty Kick Azz....Only 1 more month 

http://www.articlealley.com/video_611409_32.html


----------



## Baglimit (Oct 20, 2010)

We have used them in ARK for about 2 years now. They work great. It’s not something I would want to put up and take down every day when I go hunting. If you have a place you hunt and can leave it up use it. I can bet you will see a big difference in the amount of birds that commit to your spread. I would love to win something like this at a DU banquet. Anything I ever won at a DU banquet sucked and could not be used for duck hunting. What banquet was this?


----------



## callum (Oct 20, 2010)

I have hunted with them before and they work great. Talked with a guy in Memphis that said his dad designed it, and he sold me one for 195. They actually make them and ship them from the Atlanta area. Once you determine how to set them up they work awesome and really bring life to your setup.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Oct 20, 2010)

callum said:


> I have hunted with them before and they work great. Talked with a guy in Memphis that said his dad designed it, and he sold me one for 195. They actually make them and ship them from the Atlanta area. Once you determine how to set them up they work awesome and really bring life to your setup.



The guy that designed it is from Dacula, Ga.  They ship them out of Flowery Branch, Ga.  And yes they work, just a pain luggin a car battery around with you.


----------



## buddy48 (Oct 20, 2010)

Baglimit said:


> We have used them in ARK for about 2 years now. They work great. It’s not something I would want to put up and take down every day when I go hunting. If you have a place you hunt and can leave it up use it. I can bet you will see a big difference in the amount of birds that commit to your spread. I would love to win something like this at a DU banquet. Anything I ever won at a DU banquet sucked and could not be used for duck hunting. *What banquet was this*?



DU banquet was in Augusta, Ga. on October 14th.


----------



## callum (Oct 22, 2010)

Really, that weird. He told me to go to the Duck Commander website and watch the video. This was before they were even on the market. He said the guy in the video with Phil was his father. I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but he told me his dad designed it. He told me that they were made by a Manufacturing company in Atlanta. Guess he was just filling me full of it, but I got a wake maker.


----------



## ARTNAILER (Oct 24, 2010)

My first trip to Arkansas 3 years ago I was the guy who had to tote the car battery and all my gear thru the rice field. The wake maker works great we even used one last year on a river set up and it works fine set it up in 10 min practice set up in your yard a few times and it wont be so hard in the field.


----------

